# Gaming Notebook 800 Euro



## Philippus007 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo, da die Versicherung mein altes Notebook nun bezahlt hat, habe ich aktuell ein Budget von 1000 Euro, ich suche nun ein Notebook zum Spielen im Bereich von 800 Euro, am besten wäre darunter, da ich schon nochwas übrig haben will. Wenn etwas viel viel besser sein sollte dann kanns auch über 800 bis 1000 sein. Ich möchte CSS und andere Spiele sowas wie cod mw etc. Race Driver Grid auf Med settings spielen. Wenn einige Spiele auf hoch gehen wäre es auch schön , aber ich habe keine super erwartungen also zB MW2 auf max , dafür hab ich den PC. Nun gibt es so eine große Auswahl, das ich noch nicht so richtig weiß in welche Richtung ich gehen soll. Also hoffe ich ihr habt ein paar Tipps für mich 

Lg phil


----------



## Termie (8. Juni 2011)

Wie groß es sein soll, kann man nur raten, aber guck´ dir mal die neuen Dell XPS 15 und XPS 17-Modelle an. Ersteres kriegste momentan mit Core i7-2630QM Quadcore-Prozessor, Nvidia GT 540M (2 GB), 6 GB RAM und 750 GB Festplatte für ~720 Euro, damit sollte dein o.g. schon machbar sein. Das größere XPS 17 hat für ~850 Euro denselben Prozessor, aber ´ne Nvidia GT 555M (3 GB), mit der kann man derzeit das meiste auf hohen Details zocken.


----------



## Philippus007 (8. Juni 2011)

Mhh also ist jetzt nicht so mein fall, die erste version, da wird ich eher sowas in erwähgung ziehen: Acer Aspire 5742G-484G50Mnkk - Linux Preisknaller bei notebooksbilliger.de


Das 2. find ich schon ganz ordentlich . Gibts noch Alternativen.

Also Festplattenspeicher kann ruhig weniger sein, und beim ram reicht mir 4GB


----------



## maneater (8. Juni 2011)

Von P/L ist das chiliGREEN Mobilitas NW10714 ein gutes Notebook wenn es aber etwas mehr sein darf würde ich das ASUS X53SV-SX178V oder das MSI GX660R-i7447LW7P.


----------



## Philippus007 (8. Juni 2011)

Mhh ok, aber wie wäre denn das von mir oben Vorgeschlagene, vielelicht sollte noch angemerkt werden das ich Win7 besitze


----------



## maneater (8. Juni 2011)

Philippus007 schrieb:


> Mhh ok, aber wie wäre denn das von mir oben Vorgeschlagene, vielelicht sollte noch angemerkt werden das ich Win7 besitze


 
So wäre es denke ich auch ok ich denke nur das da der Sound ein wenig mager ausfallen könnte. Aber vom P/L passt das auch da du ja schon Win7 hast wäre das auch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (14. Juni 2011)

naja vergiss Acer komplett, die drosseln ihre hardware nur ohne ende!!  und wenn dann dir nen High Book kaufst isses nur mittelklasse !


----------



## McChopper2000 (8. Juli 2011)

Wie wärs mit dem?
http://www.mediamarkt.de/angebot/notebooks/asus-a53sv-sx251v


----------

